# Yates Restoratoin



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

I stopped by Yates today for the first time since the restoration project was complete. Out of the very few fisherman on the river a guy was out walking on the bank of the restored area. I didn't even know what to think..... The area is more than clearly marked not to fish from shore, and there was a fly fisherman on the bank walking and stepping all over the vegetation that hasn't had a chance to take root. What is the point if yahoos aren't going let the hard work and funds used payoff? Out of people using the stream I would think a fly fisherman would know better. Made me upset and I wanted to say something but I had my youngster with me and didn't want confrontation. I hope others respect the project area.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I consider myself a fly fisherman, though I do also spin and bait cast when the mood strikes... And I recognize there is that mis-perception that flyrodders are somehow better stewards. Individually, of course, we are not. Sadly, there are yahoos in every walk of life.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Bad planning is what it looks like to me. That's a popular spot for fisherman, have you seen what steelheaders can do to a bank. Respectful definitely not, people should wade around. Not sure if that was the best way to spend the money.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Lets see how it will hold up after this spring run with the zoo occurs.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Chrome steel said:


> Lets see how it will hold up after this spring run with the zoo occurs.


Yup!!


----------



## The Downstream Drift (Feb 27, 2010)

While I agree completely that anglers should give time for the vegation to take root I also believe there is a bigger issue here. I would really like to give my two cents on this project but due to my affiliations in the area I have to keep myself in check a bit.

Needless to say, the project will provide a positive impact on the river as an biological ecosystem. However, the success of this project will be put to the test come spring when the river banks are trampled down by anglers. Of course there will be some guys who simply don't care what they step on, but there will also be guys who care and at the same time just want to fish. 

If you would like my thoughts on this shoot me a PM. If you have concerns about the success of the project and how the funding was used please contact the watershed council or the City of Rochester Hills Parks & Rec Department. They honestly won't know of the concerns unless they are voiced directly to them.


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

There is miles of shore to fish from, thought was obvisouly put into the project. The area is still fishable by wading in, would just be nice to see fisherman respect it. We have little treasure in having a urban fishery and I am all for supporting the hard work groups put in to make it better for everyone.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

As someone who fishes that area a lot after the work was done, access above the run and wade down it and fish up it. Pretty simple concept.


----------



## johnnyutah (Aug 9, 2012)

Is the orange netting/fence still up?


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes the orange netting is still in place along with a wood fence around the area.


----------

